# Fluid Spice



## razzle (Aug 8, 2006)

Has anyone paddled a Fluid Spice? What's it like? Strengths?Weaknesses?
I'm 6'2" 190lb SZ 12 feet and I'm looking for a new riverrunner/playboat, does anyone have any recommendations between Dagger RX 6.9, Wavesport EZG60, Jacksons new 4FUN and the Fluid Spice?
Cheers


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

I have a Spice and like it. It's got a higher volume/longer stern which is great in swirly water. It's a pretty fast boat and gets me where I want to be quickly. The drawback is foot room and I have a problem with my size 10 and think you would have big issues with size 12 feet. Demo one and see what you think. It's a good river runner with a goofy name.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

I have paddled the Large Spice, EZG 60 and Dagger RX a little bit. The boats have very different feels. At 6'4", 190 and size 12 feet I probably fit similar in many boats to you.

The large Spice would be great for river running and some front surfing. It really does nothing super well, but everything alright. I almost got a hernia trying to throw down the nose though. It does well running squirrly water and would even be a pretty nice class V - river runner. Very stable and forgiving. But if you are looking to play more you may want a smaller boat with less length, not sure if you would fit in the medium or not.

The EZG 60 is pretty big too but is a little bit more playful than the spice. It surfs very well and spins a bit better than the large spice, even can do some cartwheeling in eddylines in this. Be careful about the holes in the cockpit rim on this one. Pretty nice all around boat with very forgiving lines as well.

The Dagger RX has a lot more of a slicy feel. You may get a bit more action running tough rivers in this since it has slicy ends, but it carwheels better than the others, less volume. It has a lot of kick rocker in the front to make sure you do not pearl out on the front surf, but that also takes away from the speed for catching waves on the fly. Not much looping potential in any of the three boats. This one killed my feet and I could barely fit in it. Maybe with 2 inches less height that you have, it could prove more comfy than for me.

Hope that helps a bit.

NH


----------



## razzle (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the replies,
I haven't had a chance to try the Spice or the new 4fun, I've demo-d ezg60(painfull) and the RX6.9 is the most comfortable boat I've been in, for quite awhile, but wasn't sure about the hull speed.

Thanks.


----------

